# Skype überträgt Musik vom Rechner auch ohne Micro ?!



## Xenomorph (15. Mai 2009)

*Skype überträgt Musik vom Rechner auch ohne Micro ?!*

Hallo ich habe das Problem das wenn ich ein Gespräch über Skype mache das mein Gesprächspartner jede Musik von meinem Computer hört selbst wenn ich kein Headset dran habe.

Beispiel: habe ein Musik Video bei Youtube geschaut und wurde vom Kumpel angerufen, habe angenommen bevor ich das Headset dran hatte und er meinte mach mal die Musik leiser.

Soundkarte ist eine Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

Und es ist wirklich nur der Sound vom meinem Rechner, meine Stimme oder Radio hört er nicht ohne Micro.

Woran liegt das jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skype überträgt Musik vom Rechner auch ohne Micro ?!*

das is ganz einfach: skype oder auch teamspeak überträgt das, was deine soundkarte "aufnimmt". und das wiederum kannst du im reglermenü der karte einstellen, da hast du zuerst die regler für wiedergabe - also was DU hörst - und woanders die regler für "aufnahme", bzw. bei vista ist das ggf. etwas anders geregelt. da sollte dann halt NUR der micin aktiv sein, wenn du sonst nix anderes übertragen willst.


----------



## Xenomorph (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skype überträgt Musik vom Rechner auch ohne Micro ?!*

Also bei Aufnahme kann man nur ein Gerät aktiviren und das ist bei mir das Mikrofon alle anderen habe ich auch sicherheits halber die Lautstärke ganz runter gemacht. 
Problem besteht immer noch. Das Problem ist ja auch das mein gesprächspartner alle Sounds die über meine Soundkarte ausgegeben werden sogar hört wenn ich gar kein Mikrofon dran hab 

BTW: Hab Win Xp Home SP3

Andersrum ist es nicht, ich höre seine Musik nur über sein Mikrofon macht er das aus hör ich gar nichts mehr

EDIT: Hab die Fehlerquelle aus gemacht, es is ein Hardwarefehler meines Frontpanels also kann zu hier


----------

